# New Pit Area



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I haven't been happy with my pit area, so I finally built a new one. Attached are pics of the new pit. Structure made from styrene sheets plus styrene I Beam. Porta Potties and party tents plans from Vargo Speedway - Great help- thanks!! Pit crews are Mechanics from Preiser. Ferrari mechanics are Atlas auto mechanics repainted. Car emblems and flags are from Greg Braun's link to logos. Pit stop accessories are gas station accessories. Food at the catered event by TM. jk

Also attached are pics of the rough side of town. These are Hydrocal kits called Addams Avenue. I like the sleazy look. Adds a lot of color to the layout.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Both sections look great. Damn, you even have a massage parlor.  Good thing the Bail Bondsman's office is next door.  rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Looks Great TJ. Love the bad side of town lol...Think thats where bOss and Joe Live.


Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Joez owns the massage parlor, lol


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok that is SO cool... I've been thinking about revamping the 7th-grade-style "landscaping" on my layout (the board is painted green and there's some buildings thrown about, with black foam "parking lots" for good measure). I HAVE to remember where this thread is to use if for reference...

--rick


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Rick- Got the sleazy side of town from Jay's Trains- Here is the link. Kind of expensive and take a little while, but I think that the finished product is well worth it.
DOwntown Deco - Addams Avenue
http://www.jaystrains.com/HO-HOn3/Structures/hostr2.htm

Jim


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*Alley Cat*

You guys said that Joez and Boss could be found in this scene. Is that one of them puking in the alley? lol

Jim


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> You guys said that Joez and Boss could be found in this scene. Is that one of them puking in the alley? lol
> 
> Jim



I think your Right Jim, and the 3 behind him waiting to steal his slots are Boss RR and CG.

I of course would never accosiate myself with THAT! side of town.


Dave


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

I think I see my sister in that picture! She said she was going to the library!!!  


Jim, do they have a little more modern set? I'll have to take a look on that link. Thanks,

Mike


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

coach61 said:


> I think your Right Jim, and the 3 behind him waiting to steal his slots are Boss RR and CG.
> 
> I of course would never accosiate myself with THAT! side of town.
> 
> ...



Joe, I had nothing to do with this. It's all coachs' fault. He said we'd get your slots...take'um to the pawn shop & hit the massage parlour. He started mutering something about the movie "Brokeback Mount." and "getting jiggy with it", so I said "I'm outta here guys!".

As a matter of fact Joe, this is partly your fault to begin with, I told you that nothing good comes from buying shrimp out of the trucnk of a Chevy Impala.

:wave:


Btw Jim, VERY NICE work there, I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I had originally started out going for the vintage T-Jet artwork, billboard, trackside structures theme, but gave in to the more modern scenery in the end. I tried to incorporate both having an old track that had been modernized, but went for the more modern look. 


I will have to make a vintage one in addition to the current one as soon as time permits....the vintage stuff is just too cool. 

That looks like you have a hell of a track there....how bout some more pics?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Just great Jim...*

I love the look. Very cool. dave


----------

